# When can I move birds



## 6newpigeons (Feb 29, 2020)

So his flock of homing pigeons is now double, and winter pen getting crowded. Pretty girl and Darth successfully hatched their 2nd clutch. Bianca and Cassinova's winter chicks are nearly full size, 2nd clutch are nearly 2 wks old, looking great nearly feathered out. Hoping I can move the 6 bird family soon to summer pen?


----------

